# The Most Divisive Speech EVER Delivered by ANY President !!!!



## thirteenknots (Sep 1, 2022)

Blood Red Background
Evil, divisive, condescending delivery
Absolutely Hitlesque ....Just replace " MAGA " with " Juden "...

Real America is ready...MAGA READY !!!!

*FJB*


----------

